# Where can I buy high quality LED lighting for planted tanks OTHER than Marineland?



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I am really unhappy with the selection of LED lighting available in big box stores or in online order places around here. Both Big Als and MOPs carry Marineland LED lighting.

Apparently, there are other options, including TMC Aquaray and others. But I haven't seen them for sale anywhere in Canada, either in stores or online.

Warren

P.S. I'm not having much luck finding non-DIY (commercial) planted tanks with LED lighting discussions. Are people using Vertex? Aquaray? DIY only? Some other people are saying that it's too early, and that T5HO is still the way to go for plants.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

J&L Aquatics out of BC sells the Aqua Ray LED Fixtures.
http://www.jlaquatics.com/info/418/Aqua+Ray+LED+Lighting+Fixtures.html
--
Paul


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Check out any reef-related retail outfits. Almost all of them have multiple LED choices. Although all of them will be the wrong colour temp for planted tanks - they all run in the 10 - 22K range, where as over a planted tank you'll want a warmer colour.

Ever considered a DIY solution?


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

That's basically it. For a planted tank, DIY seems the way to go. Or the marineland units, which are basically still a very cold white light, not correct for planted tanks, and not a high-PAR led unit like the reef ones. All the aquaray ones are reef units.

W


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

KhuliLoachFan said:


> All the aquaray ones are reef units.
> 
> W


Not true. The GroBeam are for Planted tanks.

The GroBeam 1000 uses 6500K natural daylight Compact PowerLEDs emitting over 800 lumens making it especially suitable for planted aquariums and for enhancing the colours of your tropical fish.

Perfect for planted tanks, tropical aquariums and specialist indoor plants.

http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/l...LED+Light+Strip+(2-12W+Natural+Daylight).html
http://www.jlaquatics.com/product/ld-ar1515/GroBeam+1000+ND+LED+Light+Tile+(Natural+Daylight).html
--
Paul


----------

